# Non resident Alabama hunting license



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I heard a rumor that next year the price for non resident Alabama hunting license will be $500.00.... Anybody here the same thing? I hope it's just a rumor.


----------



## SKATR JIM (Oct 2, 2007)

I found three articles online that said non-resident license sales were way down in Alabama this year, but none that said fees would be increased next year. Anyhow, I'm glad I have a lifetime license. Best $300 I ever spent.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Man I hope Not!!! 275 is enough!!!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I can find one article that states Alabama's non-resident licenses will be increased to fall more in line with other SE States but the article did not quote an exact figure. I have not researched license fees for other states yet. 

If theykeep raising it they'll force a lot of guys to drop leases and not hunt there if it gets too costly which could hurt hunting numbers and have an effect on some local economy's that rely on hunters from other states year round. From what I''ve learned this year there seems tobe plenty of deer on the Eglin range, I might call that home base next year for the hunting season ifthe non-resident license increases to $500.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

I thought Alabama was one of the more expensive non-resident licenses? I know Georgia is is/was (a year ago) around 250. What are all the requirements to become an alabama resident? From my understanding I think its address, drivers license, utility bill or some bill at a state residency, and 6 months living in the state? I could possibly do that to get a lifetime licsense!!


----------



## jawbreaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Man that will suck!!

I was told that MO. will be increasing there lic. as well from 150 to 250.. :banghead

It only cost me 525.00 dollars for a 10 day hunt this past year!! Not bad for suck great hunting!!


----------



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

all you need is a driver's license .if you live in florida just drive to alabama pick a adress out of the phone book or someone you know,go to the al dmv and turn in your florida license tell them you have moved to this adress.then go back to florida dmv and tell them you need a duplicate license that you have lost yours.simple enough.just when you buy your license go to walmart or somewhere else,DO NOT buy your license over the phone unless you know someone at the adress .total cost $35.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

How illegal is that? Having two current licenses form two different states?


----------



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

i guess i shouldn't have posted that,just trying to help .sorry


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

:doh:doh


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *fromthedepths (1/27/2009)*all you need is a driver's license .if you live in florida just drive to alabama pick a adress out of the phone book or someone you know,go to the al dmv and turn in your florida license tell them you have moved to this adress.then go back to florida dmv and tell them you need a duplicate license that you have lost yours.simple enough.just when you buy your license go to walmart or somewhere else,DO NOT buy your license over the phone unless you know someone at the adress .total cost $35.


Now AL. send license in the mail so you need to have a address of someone you need. Next you have to forfeit your Fl DL to get a Al DL. If you buy the lifetime AL hunting license you have to have the AL DL for at least 3 months. After you get your hunting license you have to go to Fl and forfeit your AL DL. And you cannot get an AL ID card unless you dont have a DL in any state. Ive been down this road and waiting till I get my lifetime license so I dont have to ever worry about itever again.


----------



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

you can go online and get a florida drivers license for only $10 ,if youv'e LOST one.dont even have to go to the dmv.


----------



## deckhand (Nov 8, 2008)

Don't forget AL has a state income tax and a DL will get you on the jury duty call list, so don't keep your AL DL to long also if you have a commercial DL it cost's a lot more and can only be done in person in Evergreen at the court house and a couple of other select locations. Just a little input.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Thats wright to get a DL you would be paying the state income tax. And after you get the lic. you have to wait 6 mo. to be come a res. to get the hunting lic. as a res. have all ready looked into for the last two years.


----------



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

"somebody"i knownever has paid no state tax,and goes right to walmart every year to get his license.their license last for only 4 years so if you were to do the lifetime thing i'd do it in that 4 year time period.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

> *fromthedepths (1/27/2009)*all you need is a driver's license .if you live in florida just drive to alabama pick a adress out of the phone book or someone you know,go to the al dmv and turn in your florida license tell them you have moved to this adress.then go back to florida dmv and tell them you need a duplicate license that you have lost yours.simple enough.just when you buy your license go to walmart or somewhere else,DO NOT buy your license over the phone unless you know someone at the adress .total cost $35.


BULLSHIT, you have to have proof of residency, instead of trying to phuck the system, why not just buy the licsense, unlike Florida, Alabama, actually USES its money to improve the hunting in our state.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I wouldn't panic over a rumor but if does go to $500, I'm done. It was $50 when I started hunting in Alabama about 22 years ago. Now it's $275 and my lease keeps going up.

Much more and they can keep it. See how the small communities do without Florida money coming in.


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree...the powers that be up there seem to not have a clue at the revenue brought into the State of Alabama by non resident hunters....Everything from camps, electricity, propane, lot rents, gas, and bs in general.


----------



## InTheWoods (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm not sure how much of that money Alabama uses gets towhere its supposeto, they'rethrowing out more corn than Fla.:banghead


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Personally I think it's crap that Alabama doesn't offer a lifetime license to out of state residents that live within an hour of their border. All states should do that for their neighboring states. I spend money in Alabama all year long. There should be a stipulation that if you've hunted there 5 years or more and live within an hour then you can get a lifetime license. I think about all the money I spend in Alabama and you can't tell me if they alienate out of state hunters they aren't going to feel it on their economy. Gas money, groceries, the local pub, the Bass Pro in Montgomery, and so on my money goes every year that I hunt there. If the cost keeps going up I know I'll hunt elsewhere. Deer meat is great but it's not worth having to pay the price of gold to get it. 

Funny how it costs Floridians $275 "now" to hunt in Alabama but it only costs Alabamians $151.50 to hunt in Florida. In the end I can see myself hunting a lot more on the Eglin range, just wish I could put a hunting cabin on it!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *jamesm1976 (1/27/2009)*I found three articles online that said non-resident license sales were way down in Alabama this year, but none that said fees would be increased next year. Anyhow, I'm glad I have a lifetime license. Best $300 I ever spent.


hey james, i have that lifetime liscense as well, where do we get those "buck" tags that you are suppose to attach to the deer? It never really concerned me until a buddy of mine just got hit with a $250 fine for not having his 7pt tagged, and he had killed the deer the day before! What the hell?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Caspr21 (1/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *jamesm1976 (1/27/2009)*I found three articles online that said non-resident license sales were way down in Alabama this year, but none that said fees would be increased next year. Anyhow, I'm glad I have a lifetime license. Best $300 I ever spent.
> ...




Alabama dosent have the typical tag like big Northern States. All you have to do in Al is write it on your license before you take the deer out of the woods, complete honor system.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

The price will steadily go up until Fl hunters stand together to do something about it. AL has supeior hunting over FL and we/they all know it. That's why they can go up on their price and we'll keep paying. FL hunters and fisherman,_*are* _the economy for a lot of small communities in AL

I can assure you if FL hunters stood together for one year and didn't buy licenses and didn't hunt(but keep your leases of course)the powers that be might start thinking about the way things are, until then......get your check book out.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

> *SplitTine (1/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Caspr21 (1/28/2009)*
> ...


that is correct so don't forget to take your pen with you when you go hunting.:doh


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *off route II (1/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *SplitTine (1/28/2009)*
> ...


off route is exactly right. some friends of mine have a camp in northern alabama and when they were driving back to the camp with there buck deer, whoever did not fill out the tag got a ticket. the game warden was sitting at the camp waiting.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *Collard (1/28/2009)*The price will steadily go up until Fl hunters stand together to do something about it. AL has supeior hunting over FL and we/they all know it. That's why they can go up on their price and we'll keep paying. FL hunters and fisherman,_*are* _the economy for a lot of small communities in AL
> 
> I can assure you if FL hunters stood together for one year and didn't buy licenses and didn't hunt(but keep your leases of course)the powers that be might start thinking about the way things are, until then......get your check book out.


Florida should charge AL residents $275 fora fishing licence and that ought to even it out. They can buy a licence and come fishing here for WAY less money than it takes to hunt in Alabama.

I'm also getting tired of leasing high $$$ land in alabama just to have all the local ******** hunt on my food plots when I'm not there. I spend way to much money in Alabamahunting deer to be completely disrespected by somany of the locals.


----------



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

try going to montana to hunt, license is over a $1000.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

> *P-cola_Native (1/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Collard (1/28/2009)*The price will steadily go up until Fl hunters stand together to do something about it. AL has supeior hunting over FL and we/they all know it. That's why they can go up on their price and we'll keep paying. FL hunters and fisherman,_*are* _the economy for a lot of small communities in AL
> ...


alabama out of state license costdo vary by state. i don't remember the exact numbers but i remember La is way higher than the rest if i remember it right.



I was wrong about that, fees vary on non resident salt or freshwaterfishing licenseonly.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

We use to have a reciprocal deal with fishing and hunting licences between AL and FL so that they were cheaper, but I think FL is the one that messed that deal up.

I was just joking about rasing fishing licence costs, but I just don't understand why they need to raise licence costs (or why they are so high to begin with). I hardly ever see any game wardens, and have never been personally checked. Where does the money go?


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *countryjwh (1/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *off route II (1/28/2009)*
> ...




My lifetime liscense looks like a credit card, hard plastic. So..................where do I write it?


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Caspr21 (1/28/2009)*My lifetime liscense looks like a credit card, hard plastic. So..................where do I write it?


Here ya go Wes...See attachment.Lifetime license holderseither have to use this form, or make your own very similar. They're serious about filling these out too...I've been checked


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

For those without Adobe and can't open the above attachment...


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

"I can assure you if FL hunters stood together for one year and didn't buy licenses and didn't hunt(but keep your leases of course)the powers that be might start thinking about the way things are, until then......get your check book out. "

I've often thought of the same thing. The problem is, I doubt that you could get everybody to hang together. Or either people would hunt anyway and Alabama wouldn't lose a dime because they would make it up on fines. 

Heck, I would be willing to give up a year of hunting to make things better in the long run.

People would have to let the stores and restaurants that they frequent know why they won't be seeing them for a while and tell them to write their representatives. And tell the landowner that if licenses don't come down,the lease will be the next to go........and follow thru with it.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm also getting tired of leasing high $$$ land in alabama just to have all the local ******** hunt on my food plots when I'm not there. I spend way to much money in Alabamahunting deer to be completely disrespected by somany of the locals.[/quote]

No kidding!! I am practically paying for two to hunt!! As many stands, feeders, cameras, and deer for that matter that have been illegally taken off of our lease, The least they could do is cut it down to half!! When we put our gate up on our lease when we finalized everything, not two weeks later there was about 15 locks someone had cut into the chain. They have hunted illegally on the property for years and think they own it!!


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

I think with a lifetime license you can go online and print out a sheet with you tags on it. I don't know for sure, just a rumor I heard. Must be true cuz the outlaws in my camp have a stack of about 500 sitting at the signout board. This will be my first and last year in that club.


----------



## Fishin Nole (Apr 5, 2008)

> *welldoya (1/28/2009)*I wouldn't panic over a rumor but if does go to $500, I'm done.


x2. I'm driving nearly 5 hours one way to hunt at my lease (10 hrs round trip). If they jack it to $500, I'm staying out of AL. There are plenty of good place in my home state. :hoppingmad


----------



## patriot10 (Dec 1, 2007)

> *fromthedepths (1/27/2009)*all you need is a driver's license .if you live in florida just drive to alabama pick a adress out of the phone book or someone you know,go to the al dmv and turn in your florida license tell them you have moved to this adress.then go back to florida dmv and tell them you need a duplicate license that you have lost yours.simple enough.just when you buy your license go to walmart or somewhere else,DO NOT buy your license over the phone unless you know someone at the adress .total cost $35.


Thats all good untill the Alabama State Tax office calls you for having a residence but not paying state tax. Believe jail time would be next


----------

